# Unable to Connect to Unsecured Wireless Networks



## Zemire (Feb 24, 2010)

I really hope this is in the right place...

My brother received his laptop (a Sony Vaio running Windows Vista) back from a repair center today, and when we got home he attempted to connect to our wireless network (which is unsecured since we live far enough out of town that there's no one nearby enough to leech off of it). It would not connect, and when we attempted to diagnose and repair it we got the following message: 

"This computer is set to connect to "linksys" with security enabled; however this is an unsecured network."

I cannot enable security on the wireless router, because it's my stepdad's and he's out of town. I am not having this problem on my own laptop, which is an HP running Vista. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? I'll provide as much information as I can if you need it. I'm not really sure what you'd need to help with this though, because the few other threads about this problem that I found on other sites were not responded to, so I didn't have anything to draw from and... yeah.

Thank you in advance for your help.

~Zemire


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You're in the right place. Unfortunately we can't assist you to connect to an Unsecured Network due to TSF Rules. Pls. take a moment to read it. However we can assist you with your own network, sad to say that you don't know the encryption key to connect to your own network.


----------



## Zemire (Feb 24, 2010)

The unsecured network in question is our own network, but it's unsecured because nobody else lives close enough to leech off of it. When our stepdad set it up, he never bothered to secure it.

Just to clarify: You can't help me with a problem with my own network because my own network is unsecured? Because I'm not asking for help in leeching off of a network that isn't my own, I'm asking for help in connecting to my own network due to problems that arose after my brother's computer got back from repairs.

(The repair work itself was just resetting it to factory settings to get rid of a virus, according to the man at the repair center; when we bought it, though, we didn't have this problem, so that's why I'm looking for help here.)

Thanks for your help, and sorry if I'm misunderstanding something big here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A simple misunderstanding, we can obviously help with your own network. :smile:


Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Zemire said:


> The unsecured network in question is our own network, but it's unsecured because nobody else lives close enough to leech off of it. When our stepdad set it up, he never bothered to secure it.
> 
> Just to clarify: You can't help me with a problem with my own network because my own network is unsecured? Because I'm not asking for help in leeching off of a network that isn't my own, I'm asking for help in connecting to my own network due to problems that arose after my brother's computer got back from repairs.
> 
> ...


It wasn't very clear from your initial post. I hope that you understand. We'll be glad to assist you.:smile:

You may try this for right now while we await for the Xirrus Wi-Fi snapshot,
Try removing all wireless profiles stored from the problem computer and re-connect to your home wireless network.

Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

Please post update.


----------



## Zemire (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay.. Let's see. I wasn't able to get Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector on my brother's computer due to a lack of a flash drive, but when I tried going into the Network and Sharing Center and removing the network, it let me connect when I tried to get to it again.

Since it's working on my brother's computer now, should I still download and run the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector?

Thank you for your help, you two. It's really nice for him to be able to use the internet again!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if you can get all of this working, we don't need to see that program. It's a handy application to have around anyway, I use it regularly. :smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Zemire said:


> Okay.. Let's see. I wasn't able to get Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector on my brother's computer due to a lack of a flash drive, but when I tried going into the Network and Sharing Center and removing the network, it let me connect when I tried to get to it again.
> 
> Since it's working on my brother's computer now, should I still download and run the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector?
> 
> Thank you for your help, you two. It's really nice for him to be able to use the internet again!


You're Welcome!


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

here network name is shri sai 3 and I am on Windows 7


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello...This is an old Thread. I have created a new Thread for you here.


manrock111 said:


> here network name is shri sai 3 and I am on Windows 7


This Thread is now Closed!


----------

